# Finally...................................



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

*THE LK HAS COME BACK TO THE CL BOMBING NEIGHBORHOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*NO ONE IS SAFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WAVE 1!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Holly Santa Clause Batman. 

DUCK AND COVER!


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

hmmmm


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow PiPs is back and I think I also caught sight of the ghost floating around here too...


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

WOW!! there is going to be some destruction with those bombs!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Like a Phoenix!!!!!!!!




Mario is the man.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Somebody warn the postal service. They need to hire a few extra hands.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

he's a madman
a madman i tell you
run for the hills
:sweat: :huh_oh: :arghhhh:


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

Nicely done.. and this is wave 1??


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I see the list in the upper left of the cigar pictures but I can't read it!!!


----------



## Woodson (Nov 27, 2007)

​


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Mario AND the Ghost??
I forsee plenty of devastation.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> I see the list in the upper left of the cigar pictures but I can't read it!!!


HAHAHAHAHAH.....nice catch....yep...that is the lineup!!


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow! Everyone get out the sand bags!


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

Maduro PIPS??

What's your deal?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> Maduro PIPS??
> 
> What's your deal?


what's my deal? stick around newcomer and you will see!


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

newcomer??

just because i do more reading than posting does not make me a newcomer.

I have ashes older than you.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> newcomer??
> 
> just because i do more reading than posting does not make me a newcomer.
> 
> I have ashes older than you.


HAHAHAHAHA.....well with only 13 posts....you are still a newcomer. But welcome and if you have been doing alot of reading here...then you know my deal!


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> HAHAHAHAHA.....well with only 13 posts....you are still a newcomer. But welcome and if you have been doing alot of reading here...then you know my deal!


I see Grasshopper


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> I see Grasshopper


If you've been here since April and you only have 14 posts you are a new guy to us.
But seriously, how could you be here since April and not know LK's deal?


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> I see the list in the upper left of the cigar pictures but I can't read it!!!


Its says, "Speedy" over and over, nine times!!!:eeek:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

A little Christmas Terror by LK


----------



## Kngof9ex-cl (Oct 12, 2007)

Ive been here for 2 days and I already know Marios deal..hes the mad bomber looks to be a good one to


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Kngof9ex said:


> Ive been here for 2 days and I already know Marios deal..hes the mad bomber looks to be a good one to


Yep, that's the LK in a nutshell!!! He's a little crazy but you get used to it after a while.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> what's my deal? stick around newcomer and you will see!


Oh Crap not again, asking the Madman "Whats the Deal"---Fagitaboutit!


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

You know,

I haven't bombed anyone yet....But I wil make this prediction:

Maduro pips will be bombed...no wait.

Maduro pips will be NUKED so bad that he will have to change his name to Hiroshima...(no offense to our asian members)


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> You know,
> 
> I haven't bombed anyone yet....But I wil make this prediction:
> 
> ...


Let's see if you got game.:whoohoo:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> You know,
> 
> I haven't bombed anyone yet....But I wil make this prediction:
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhh.....here we go again.....lol...another suicide bomber looking for his 15 mins...calling out the GREAT LK....we have seen this before...the ending is always the same....


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn!! The LK is back!!! Looks like he is deploying the ole fleet of B-52's for some good old fashion carpet bombing!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

When I come stay with you Mario, Can I sleep in your humidor?
Remember, Uncle Canney is always good to change those poopie diapers


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> ahhhhhhh.....here we go again.....lol...another suicide bomber looking for his 15 mins...calling out the GREAT LK....we have seen this before...the ending is always the same....


Always great to see the masses get obliterated by the LK! The ones that stand the tallest have the farthest to fall! I keep as low to the ground as possible... haha


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

canney said:


> When I come stay with you Mario, Can I sleep in your humidor?
> Remember, Uncle Canney is always good to change those poopie diapers


I'll make room in the cabinet for ya!!


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

to all the nay sayers...

I will let My actions speak louder than my words.

On a serious tip, Maduro you better send out a ton more bombs to make room for mine.....i wont be sending individual sticks.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> to all the nay sayers...
> 
> I will let My actions speak louder than my words.
> 
> On a serious tip, Maduro you better send out a ton more bombs to make room for mine.....i wont be sending individual sticks.


I put a box of smokes in one of my bombs to him... he laughed at me and then sent multiple boxes of cubans back....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

LoK is 110%.....so do what you need to do brother......all eyes are on you now...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Mario=Santa! 

CD


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

I remember last time what happened when I said I had faith in Lok. I will not be doing that again.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Daniel D said:


> I remember last time what happened when I said I had faith in Lok. I will not be doing that again.


Smart man....learns from his mistakes...


----------



## Wookin_Pa_Nub (Mar 25, 2007)

john...

u have a better chance of beating tiger woods in a game of golf...than winning against pippy.

back down and save face while u still can.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Fletch, better hope "Fat Sam" has a few boxes of Cubans at the beach that you can snag... otherwise, it's "Moon River....". :biggrin:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

My TRAUMA ROOM will be set up for any and all that may need it. God speed their recovery!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Daniel D said:


> I remember last time what happened when I said I had faith in Lok. I will not be doing that again.


Ya, but i rewarded your faith with a good show!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Ya, but i rewarded your faith with a good show!!!


That's for sure LoK....it was probably the best war to date in CL. Nothing came close to the calibur that was exchanged.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> That's for sure LoK....it was probably the best war to date in CL. Nothing came close to the calibur that was exchanged.


Still wish I coulda gone 3....2 was just too short  SOO much fun though, ahhhh good times!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Still wish I coulda gone 3....2 was just too short  SOO much fun though, ahhhh good times!


yeah....maybe I shouldnt have sent in the nukes so early....but I was just caught up with the smack talking...lol


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Smack talking!?!??! I was 100% serious on everything I said... no smack talk


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

only half reported in so far!!! LOLOLOL....


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Your one crazy Motherb*tch mario!


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah no kidding.. maybe the rest will recieve them on monday


----------

